# Who's running a smaller hull offshore?



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

I am looking for a hull I can fish inshore but yet run the beach front and offshore. Looking in the 22'-24' range with a single 4 stroke. I'm looking at all options and was curious as to what other people were running. When I say fish inshore I mean anchoring up and fishing live bait, not fishing shallow.


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

Man, if you are going to take a 24 foot boat offshore, I would make sure you get that satellite weather service and use it because if it get's nasty you could get in trouble quick. I got caught once right outside of Kemah, maybe 3 miles out in a 22 footer. I saw it coming but I was younger and bulletproof, but by the time I made it to protected waters, the transom had a huge crack side to side, almost lost the motor and maybe a whole lot more! But, had a lot of awesome days out so it can be done


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

SailFishCostaRica said:


> Man, if you are going to take a 24 foot boat offshore, I would make sure you get that satellite weather service and use it because if it get's nasty you could get in trouble quick. I got caught once right outside of Kemah, maybe 3 miles out in a 22 footer. I saw it coming but I was younger and bulletproof, but by the time I made it to protected waters, the transom had a huge crack side to side, almost lost the motor and maybe a whole lot more! But, had a lot of awesome days out so it can be done


I used to fish the floaters in my 25' regularly if you know what your doing and watch the weather you can fish offshore safely in a smaller hull. I agree on the sat weather and will have it. Also when I say offshore I'm talking about 30-50 miles on calm days or chasing cobia in the 20 mile range.


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Get a whaler. Search the classifieds, was a 22' on there.


----------



## captaindorman (Nov 30, 2009)

Panga


----------



## waterworx (Jul 23, 2009)

*Boat I use*

Sea Hunt BX 24. Offshore 50+ miles. 80gal tank.


----------



## Wizness (Jun 15, 2011)

Been over 40 miles in my Grady 180 and over 30 miles a few times. As long as the weather is fine I'm comfortable.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Just buy my boat and be done with it. Easily go 50 miles offshore to tied to willow trees catching crappie on the river and everything inbetween. One of the most versatile hulls you will find. Sure do not want an overpriced whaler that will beat your teeth out.


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

Jolly Roger said:


> Just buy my boat and be done with it. Easily go 50 miles offshore to tied to willow trees catching crappie on the river and everything inbetween. Not going to find a better fit, and sure do not want an overpriced whaler that will beat your teeth out.


Lol I know I know! I'm ready to come check it out when you get it back.


----------



## bluewaterauburn (May 23, 2010)

I run a cape horn 21 out up to 30 miles for snapper. The boat is bullet proof and i have never feared for my own safety even in some pretty bad stuff. If you push a small boat offshore in marginal conditions, expect to get beat up pretty good on your way in. Just pick your days.


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Taken my 24 pathfinder on calm days 60 miles out of galveston. Fun to get out there in about a hour and come back real quick on less then 60 gallons round trip all day.


----------



## lmgreeri (Dec 28, 2006)

bluewaterauburn said:


> I run a cape horn 21 out up to 30 miles for snapper. The boat is bullet proof and i have never feared for my own safety even in some pretty bad stuff. If you push a small boat offshore in marginal conditions, expect to get beat up pretty good on your way in. Just pick your days.


I loved my Cape 21! That boat was bullet proof but a wet runner without the bow flares added. We took it out over 50 miles to Baker area & Anthill many times. Know yours and your boats limits and watch the weather and you will be fine in a smaller hull. Heck we even took my buddy's 24 Bay Stealth out to Baker once years ago. Caught a blue marlin from it. Probably one of the few blues caught from a bay boat.


----------



## Skeeter2525 (Mar 30, 2012)

*Pathfinder 2600*

I was wanting to do the same as you and I ended up with a pathfinder 2600hps that I bought at Boerne Marine. It is capable of offshore on the right days and also great for the jettys and running thru the bays. Rides great plenty of storage and carries 80 gal of fuel for the offshore days. I put a 300 Yamaha 4 stroke on mine but you can put a 350 if you want. Check out there website they have videos of the boat running.


----------



## msdt-99517 (Aug 29, 2007)

*240 Lts*

I run as far as 65 miles in my boat. Plan the trip well and you will be fine. But s*** happens so be prepared for it.


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

msdt-99517 said:


> I run as far as 65 miles in my boat. Plan the trip well and you will be fine. But s*** happens so be prepared for it.


What are you running?


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

Skeeter2525 said:


> I was wanting to do the same as you and I ended up with a pathfinder 2600hps that I bought at Boerne Marine. It is capable of offshore on the right days and also great for the jettys and running thru the bays. Rides great plenty of storage and carries 80 gal of fuel for the offshore days. I put a 300 Yamaha 4 stroke on mine but you can put a 350 if you want. Check out there website they have videos of the boat running.


They are beautiful boats for sure. But out of my budget.


----------



## bluewaterauburn (May 23, 2010)

lmgreeri said:


> I loved my Cape 21! That boat was bullet proof but a wet runner without the bow flares added. We took it out over 50 miles to Baker area & Anthill many times. Know yours and your boats limits and watch the weather and you will be fine in a smaller hull. Heck we even took my buddy's 24 Bay Stealth out to Baker once years ago. Caught a blue marlin from it. Probably one of the few blues caught from a bay boat.


We had one of the older Cape Horn 21s in the late 90s through '06 or '07. It was a washing machine but tough as nails. I got the redesigned hull in '08 and its as dry as any 21-22 footer that i have fished on (too many). My dad had a huge pursuit that he recently sold that we used for blue water fishing out of Orange Beach. He was out of town with the keys on one of those weekends with "1 ft or less" extending as far as the forecast went. Long story short, me and a few budies packed up the internationals and a cooler full of beer and headed 50 miles south (i did have a sat phone with me). Loaded up on Mahi and caught the biggest white marlin i have ever seen. That is probably my coolest fishing accomplishment to date.


----------



## captjay (Feb 9, 2005)

*23 parker big bay*

I went offshore several times up to 50 miles in my 23 parker big bay. 2800lb hull that will get up in less than 18 inches of water.


----------



## btravlin2 (Sep 30, 2010)

Well.....I just got it, so I haven't gone out yet, but I intend to take it up to 80 miles out with a 104 gal tank and 20 extra on deck.....extended nice forecast only. *Aquasport 210 Osprey*. Normally though, I don't see going more than 30-60. Depends on where the mahi, AJ, and wahoo are, since I like to eat them.

The biggest restraint for me is the single motor.

I've had it out on Christmas Bay down to SLP. I can idle through 20" of water. So it can do a reasonable job of double-duty. That's why I bought it.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

I just bought a new to me boat and hope to use it for a multi purpose rig also. 25ft single 225 yamaha 125gal fuel. I have been upgrading everything gps/vhf etc. Have yet to have a chance to break the jetties. sad2sm


----------



## orchardp (Nov 12, 2013)

I fish a 22' Sea Hunt BX. It handles great offshore and in the flats but I'd recommend getting the 24 footer so you'll have more room behind the leaning post rocket launchers


----------



## sureshot840 (Mar 3, 2009)

Used to run my 21' Contender 70 miles from Sabine & also regularly fished the B-Rock areas. Could also chase down schooling Sabine Lake reds too.


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

sureshot840 said:


> Used to run my 21' Contender 70 miles from Sabine & also regularly fished the B-Rock areas. Could also chase down schooling Sabine Lake reds too.


Yea I believe I've seen you out there a time or two.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

an a my .02 you wont find a much better hull for that the Whaler 25 outrage -- doesnt do anything great but does it all OK


----------



## Mike45 (Nov 19, 2008)

*24 Blue Wave Here*

I've taken my Blue Wave Pure Bay 24 footer out to 35 miles thus far. That said, I've gone ahead and outfitted my boat with electronics to cover my butt (hopefully) if something goes wrong. Got an Epirb, VHF with DSC on a t-topped antennae...etc. Also have back-ups of everything and a towing service. Also, I tend to make trips out of locations where I can expect there to be other boat traffic so help would likely not be far away. After 1 season, I will be adding radar to scope out the little storms that pop up. If anyone ever needs a buddy boat, let me know.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

If you're starting from scratch, get twins. A pair of 125's will motivate a boat in the size range.

FTR I run a 23' Trophy WA with a single 250. I originally bought it for fishing on the Chesapeake where a single is all you need, land is never more than about 7 miles away.
If I had the cash to replace it, I'd be getting a twin CC in the 26-28' range.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

A friend of mine runs a 21' Sea Chaser and has buddy boated with us out to 60mi on a good day.


----------



## unc_jaws23 (May 29, 2008)

*Big water lil boat!!!!*

I have run rigs to 20 miles in a 17' Whaler. Got hung by a squall a time or two, but never worse than just being uncomfortable. Up sized to a 20' Robalo, and fished out to 100 miles a few times. Had a 22 Mowdy that didn't mind some swells but kept it under 30 miles. Have the new 25 Mowdy but have not been more than a few miles yet.


----------



## Captjohn62 (Dec 28, 2010)

Got an older 24' Grady. Always run 40-50 miles and not afraid to go farther if it is smooth. 20 offshores are known to beat the daylights out of you. I am powered with 2006 150 yamaha's four stroke. Twins. Came in from big southern on one the last time out. Slow go.


----------



## HTJ (May 26, 2011)

My baby is an older 21' Chris Craft WA, very few if any hulls in it's size range built like this today. It's a big 21, heavy (4K wet), has a generous flare and is completely comfortable in any reasonable condition. If I ever replace it I will be shopping for a used 24' Albemarle or the 25' big sister of my Chris Craft.


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

See post about long trip home. If you go offshore in a single engine rig get a 15 hp kicker. Carry separate fuel for it and change it out frequently. Fished a 21 mako 35 -40 miles out of Galveston rig hopping for many years in 80s. Would do it again. Always had a kicker. Never used it . Have come home on one engine with a twin boat. It is LONG..even from 35 miles out. Radar ,sat weather, and an EPIRB are essential in my opinion. At a minimum get an Epirb and learn to landmark and compass navigate. I have 2 GPS units on my current offshore boat..Northstar and Furuno and had both fail at same time. Odds of that again are small but I knew the lights and landmarks well enough to get in at 11pm .


----------



## HTJ (May 26, 2011)

TOM WEBER said:


> learn to landmark and compass navigate


It's almost sad that someone had to say this but I guess depending entirely on electronics is the norm these days. I have 2 GPS units as well and call me old school but I always note my course/speed/position on the side windshield with a grease pencil.


----------



## greenfinder (Aug 24, 2005)

Lots of good posts on small boats fishing good distances offshore as well as good safety tips....I think most of the boats suggested will work well for your bay fishing and offshore needs. In the early 90's I ran a 20ft Grady White walk around Cuddy Cabin all over the Gulf out of galveston and fished it in the bays from Galveston all the way down to Port Is.......the Cuddy lets you get out of the weather with full isinglass enclosure if you need to which i did more than once....and keeps you warm in winter also....It was max powered with a 200 hp ....If you are going to run a small boat offshore my advice is to max power it for sure.....good luck


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

I run a Wellcraft 23' with twin 115's. I usually go as far as the Ant Hills (Packery) at 35 miles. I've been out in 2' - 4' and the boat did good. 

And .... oh yeah .... I've done the long , slow ride home thing too.:smile:


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

We fished out of a Wellcraft 22' W/A for the past 4 years. We actually won a bay fishing tournament out of it!! It was also not too bad to run out to the baker area. The only time we ever got scared was this past year opening red snapper weekend when a late season front pushed through while we were fishing hospital rocks. The boat did fine, but we had about all we could take, and definetly said a few prayers. We had a kicker also, and luckily never had to use it.


----------



## bcoastal (Aug 8, 2012)

I run a 25' outrage with a 250 4 stroke. I am very happy with the performance all around.


----------



## Mr A/C (Jul 15, 2011)

I have used (and still do on occasion) a 21' cuddy (1996 Sunbird Neptune) to run as far as 55 miles from Packery. She's a dry ride and gives around 2 mpg on plane. As light as she is, the ride is more like that of a jet-ski with lots of air-time. Generous bow flares keep the ride plenty dry and the cuddy is great storage for all the gear and plenty of spare fuel cans. I have strapped 7 cans along one side and all the tackle in the center box, along with all the flares and ditch bag. Had a few close calls from not preparing correctly (primarily not checking the bilge pumps for proper operation), but a very fun and economical bluewater boat. I do agree that you must have a tow service membership and the means to contact them in an emergency. I keep my cell-phone in a zip-loc baggie that is half-inflated with air to keep it dry and bouyant in the worst case scenario. This year, I will be getting a satellite phone to take it's place. She's a single engine (150 Ocean Pro), so upkeep is critical. If she farts, she goes in for service. I haven't been left yet, but is just a question of when. Just like riding a motorcycle. It's not a question of IF you fall. It's a question of When. Just know the risks and take steps to minimize the damage when it does happen.

My boat is for sale for 8k. The engine was recently overhauled. I also have a Hydrasports 2450 Vector with twin 175 Ficht motors with less than 150 hrs on them for 18k. If you want to run a larger boat, I have a 30' Sea Ray cabin cruiser with twin 350 inboards for 6k. The Sea Ray is a bit of a project boat.


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

bcoastal said:


> I run a 25' outrage with a 250 4 stroke. I am very happy with the performance all around.


What kind of fuel numbers you seeing?


----------



## Capt. Hooky (May 24, 2010)

I had a 21' Cape Horn with a Single 200 Merc on it. Had that thing offshore plenty of times.


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

I ran a 243 Everglades offshore multiple times last summer and was very very impressed. It handled waves much better than all other smaller boats i have been on. We got in some nasty weather one time but it handled the chop well. It had a 250 yamaha on the back and maxed out at about 45kts.


----------



## bcoastal (Aug 8, 2012)

I just had FCJ Marine put on a new honda 250 on w/ a 4 blade prop. It cruises 29 mph @ 3400 rpm doing 4.5 with a light load (2-3 people w about 50 gallons) in normal conditions. It planes at 20 mph doing 2900 rpm and tops out around 47mph. Speed could be better with a 3 blade but I like the punch and fuel economy of the 4.


----------



## fishingmagnet (May 26, 2013)

I don't know if anyone has try this. But I am throwing this out to you guys. How far can a 18 footer on 50 gallons go offshore? I mean given a near perfect weather like 2-3 foot sea or less.


----------



## zr2offroad (Mar 11, 2008)

fishingmagnet said:


> I don't know if anyone has try this. But I am throwing this out to you guys. How far can a 18 footer on 50 gallons go offshore? I mean given a near perfect weather like 2-3 foot sea or less.


I would say outa Texas, Hoover or Perdido would be manageable....Outa Louisiana Green canyon and maybe even Walkers Ridge floaterss......:goldfish:!tuna!


----------



## fishingmagnet (May 26, 2013)

Where is Hoover and Perdido?


----------



## btravlin2 (Sep 30, 2010)

fishingmagnet said:


> I don't know if anyone has try this. But I am throwing this out to you guys. How far can a 18 footer on 50 gallons go offshore? I mean given a near perfect weather like 2-3 foot sea or less.


What engine and boat? Big difference between 2mpg and 4mpg.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

I am looking for a hull I can fish inshore but yet run the beach front and offshore. Looking in the 22'-24' range with a single 4 stroke. I'm looking at all options and was curious as to what other people were running. When I say fish inshore I mean anchoring up and fishing live bait, not fishing shallow.

I would not run less than a 24' hull..........in Galveston bay.....


----------



## AJMcC (Oct 18, 2013)

Heres a pic of us off of a rig the guys i work with took. Fishing out of a 25' Majek Extreme


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

We run a Proline 25 walk with a Evinrude 250HO.
We have a 170 gallon take with about a 400 mile range. 2.3 to 2.8mpg. 
We have gone to Tequila and beyond. Our favorite fishing spots are 60 miles out.
Boomvang is next but we are waiting for next season.
You have to watch the weather real close this time of year. Lucky to have two good days. We do have a radar and all the safety equipment.
It's very doable just have to be prepared, keep the boat and motor well maintained.


----------



## Monday (Sep 1, 2013)

Got a 24 proline with a 200 Yamaha and gill bracket, great to 45 miles.o


----------



## snapper tapper (Dec 21, 2006)

An older mako, whaler, Grady around 20-22' been out to 60mi in these boats. Can still run offshore and the lakes


----------



## fishing_nerd (Mar 29, 2013)

I'll throw my 2 cents worth in on this since I have had my SeaFox 20' center console with a 120 Yamaha 4 stroke on it for a year now and have about 20 fishing trips under my belt.... Been as far as the state line a few times. Roughest we have gone out and stayed out is 3 to 4's which were steady and coming in one direction..... worse I have been out is the same 3 to 4's that when we hit the end of the jetty I was wondering how the heck am I going to find a way to turn around... Current had the wave stacking like crazy and they went from doable rollers to dangerous in 100 yards.... I love this boat for just what you said you wanted... I can run in 2 foot of water in the bays to set up a drift or anchor at a cut or I can run out past the jetties and do a bit of trolling for kings or again anchor up for sharks. reds, or what ever else comes my way... It sips the gas so at 3500 rpm you are going about 29 mph and getting close to 5 mpg..... with the tank this thing has you can make a bunch of trips before ever filling up again or if you do go out and have to fight waves coming in you have plenty left in the tank. Each to their own but if you are anything like me you should really give SeaFox a look...


----------



## fishorcutbait (Jun 17, 2010)

I have fished/owned a Cape Horn 19 with a single 200 Yamaha and 25 Kicker out 55 miles 

Fished and still own a Chapparal 214 Fish/Ski with a single 200 Merc, and had her out 40 miles 

Fished / Owned and Sold a Boston Whaler 240 Outrage with twin F200 Yamahas, and had her out 85 miles

We fish out of Sabine. As others have said, it can be done all day long. Just watch the weather, know your vessel, carry plenty of redundant safety gear, leave a float plan and use common sense. I have fished the Gulf for over 35 years and have seen it turn from 1' to 6' in about 5 minutes. I have also come home white as a ghost on more than one occasion because we encountered a storm that was not forecasted and threw everything at us but the kitchen sink.


----------



## Cody989 (Jan 29, 2013)

My father used to own a 21' Cape Horn with a 225 mercury 2stroke on it and we ran out 60 miles plenty of times never worried one bit. As long as you trust your gear and know your limits you shouldn't have a problem in any size boat. Good luck and be careful!!


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

When I was a kid/teenager, we had a 16 1/2 foot Larson Lapline, a deep Vee closed bow with a Chevy 120/ OMC I/O and a 20 gallon tank. We spent a lot of time at what they called the Yellow rigs or 12 mile rigs out of Surfside. The first trip is burned into my memory. I was 10 years old, Dad followed a coworker with a 21 footer out about 10 miles to an anchored shrimper, and the forecast was 3-5 foot seas. How bad could it be, right? I remember watching the biggest vessel I'd ever seen (a trawler) pitch so hard, their towing booms were hitting the water on one side, then the other. I threw up until I couldn't feel my legs, my big brother fell down about ten times trying to stand and fish, and we headed back in after an hour. After that, we developed the family tradition of breathlessly waiting for Ed Brandon to give the final forecast of the night. 1-3 foot seaa? We're going offshore. Anything more; the jetties.

We used that boat offshore for 8 summers, caught a lot of kingfish and a few ling. Navigation was by landmarks; from the jetties, you aimed for the first (5 Mile) rig, then SSW towards the 2 Yellow rigs, hang a right going west to the smaller gas platforms. The day finally came when we got caught by a summer squall. Dad told me they clocked winds onshore that day of 40-50 MPH when it crossed the coast. We tied off to a chain of boats that were secured to a rig while the worst of it blew through. I watched the 20 foot boat 100 feet ahead of us disappear/reappear between swells. The trip to the jetties was terrifying; the bilge pump quit because wood from broken stringers clogged it up. My brother and I bailed while Dad drove, and we finally made it in. Dad's buddy later cut out the floor and discovered all the stringers that weren't already rotted were broken. The memory of that trip has kept me a proverbial Boy Scout (Be Prepared) ever since. When I start going offshore in the spring (same rigs), I will have a "Plan C" for my "Plan B". Maybe a Plan D in my back pocket.


----------



## sureshot840 (Mar 3, 2009)

fishorcutbait said:


> I have fished/owned a Cape Horn 19 with a single 200 Yamaha and 25 Kicker out 55 miles
> 
> Fished and still own a Chapparal 214 Fish/Ski with a single 200 Merc, and had her out 40 miles
> 
> ...


You also came home green! That was on a much larger boat than what Ryan wants too - no storm either


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I got a 23' shamrock full inboard I'm selling. ford 351 90 gallon of fuel.. Smallest battle wagon I would be out in stuff over 2-3's. Its a tank.... dam thing is around 5500lbs


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

+1 on the Shamrock, we fished one in Cabo, the thing was a workhorse.
I have been out 20 miles in my Key West 230BR, and all over the bay including a foot of water. Great boat just think safety first and pick the day carefully.


----------



## fishorcutbait (Jun 17, 2010)

sureshot840 said:


> You also came home green! That was on a much larger boat than what Ryan wants too - no storm either


There's the love I was looking for. I knew you could not resist.


----------



## austincontender (Aug 27, 2009)

Many trips 65-80 miles out. 23 contender with twin 150 e-tecs. When I first got her she did have a single 250 Yamaha.


----------



## aero (Feb 23, 2005)

*small hull offshore*

25' Fountain,single 250 ho etec I've been 80 miles out at times.always felt safe.I check conditions before I leave and check everything on the boat before it hits the water.


----------



## Madd Air (Oct 13, 2012)

*Proline 25walk*

My dad (charlietunakiller) and I have been out 70+ mile countless time in our 2000 Proline 25walk: 175 gallons tank with a 75 gallon pillow and would use every bit of it with the old Johnson 250 Ocean pro. The motor was a tank and bulletproof but could sure drank some fuel 1/2 -3/4 MPG. Just repowered to a 2014 Evinrude 250HO and should have done it 2 years ago. Were now getting 2.5-3+MPG, 400 mile range without the bladder and of course sat phone, Sea Tow and all the safety gear out there. It's all about being safe and having fun.


----------



## Splitshot (May 23, 2004)

Back in '06 I picked up a 20' Twinvee cat with twin 50 zuks for offshore fishing. Spent many a day and night out at Tequila, Cervezas and a few nights at the hilltops. Having Radar, Communications, Weather Radio & Depth finder doesn't do any good unless you have common sense to follow weather patterns & forecasts. Upgraded last year to a 26' for comfort and room. Been out to Boomvang a few times this year. I've been caught in a stray storms offshore a few times, having a plan is always key. You have to know your crew and vessels limits.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Gethookedadventures said:


> I am looking for a hull I can fish inshore but yet run the beach front and offshore. Looking in the 22'-24' range with a single 4 stroke. I'm looking at all options and was curious as to what other people were running. When I say fish inshore I mean anchoring up and fishing live bait, not fishing shallow.


The Hydra-Sport 25 used to be a single engine boat before they got smart to make is a double, about 5 or 7 years ago, when many offshore fishermen wanted twin outboards for that size. But the single was a fine boat and I fished it with my brother for ling and snapper. One of the best hulls next to some of the similar Mako and Albury designs, actually 24'7" overall, a little heavy compared to most. I'd highly recommend it. Build like a brick chit-house, maybe a little less custom on the fittings but a solid fishing platform. P.S. learn how to drift fish and leave the anchor and chain in the forward locker, unless you want to catch slimer gafftops off the Freeport jetties.


----------



## msdt-99517 (Aug 29, 2007)

*Triton*



Gethookedadventures said:


> What are you running?


Triton 240 Lts


----------



## SpookJr (Jul 30, 2004)

Canyon Bay 2400. Bay boat with high gunnels and a walk-in console with room for a head.


----------



## Gold Nuggett (Sep 29, 2010)

*Don't take anything for granted*

See my many earlier posts. Despite regular maintenance I have on average lost an engine every 2-3 yrs, often 55 miles ofshore.

Whatever you do have a 2nd engine for that time when
-the powertpack blows
-the new waterpump impeller shreds, 
-the main circuit wire shorts out, 
-the prop hits a 4x2xft piece of wood and the drive shaft shatters,etc

all of which has happened to me,

then I came back on the 2nd engine or (long ago) the kicker.

Towing service may not be there when you need them,
then the only guy who can fix your situation is sitting in your drivers seat.


----------

